# Eheim Ecco



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting the 2232 for my 10g. I want some input though before I buy one. I only hear about the classic filters and the pros, but not these filters. Any information or personal experience with these filters is appreciated.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

My son has one on a 20L Saltwater tank along with a Aquaclear 50 and loves it. Low maint, solid producer. I prefer the classic series as there can not be any water bypass. You can get bypass with the ecco's as they use baskets.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

I Have two ehiem ecco 2232. They are just fantastic. Easy to clean and prime. Just be careful with the handle that closes the lid, it seems flimsy. You just need to turn the knob that controls the output. Hope this helps alittle.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Hmm, so this filter seems pretty good. I don't mind the bypass too much since I really want the filter for the circulation of the tank.
The handle was one thing I was wondering about since it looked kind of flimsy. I'll have to be careful about not lifting it by that handle if I get one. I think I might order one tomorrow unless someone comes up with a reason not to.


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

If all you want/need is circulation, why waste the money? Get a powerhead.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't want any equipment in the tank, and a powerhead in a 10g would probably look bad. I shouldn't say I just want the filter for circulation, because if I need the ability to add carbon or filter media, then I will have it with the canister filter. I also want the sponge to catch any big particles, but you can get those for powerheads as well.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have both an Ecco and a Classic. Ecco 2235(6) on my 72g and I have the Classic 2213 on my 46g. You won't go wrong either way. They both work great. The most obvious advantage of the Ecco is the separate trays for media. If you don't care about that I would go with the Classic. They are both silent but the classic is so quiet I've had to check to see if it's on, whereas the ecco has a very slight hum. The Ecco handle is a primer as well, but to be honest the classic comes with doubletap connectors which is even easier to get the filter going again. The filter media bypass, etc. won't make any real difference in a planted tank. Another thing, for some strange reason Eheim includes a spray bar with the classic, but not with Ecco.


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

I did notice that the ecco didn't come with a spray bar, but I have been thinking of getting lily pipes for this tank so it hasn't bothered me too much.


----------



## Brendan Redler (Jun 1, 2008)

Another question about the eheims...

...can you get corrugated (sp?) flexible tubing instead of the very stiff and kink-able green stuff that comes with it?


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

I have been running Classic Eheims for close to 20 years. The tubing that comes with it is very flexible when you install it. Never had an issue. The tubing that is ribbed (like Fluval) actually causes friction which will hinder the flow and is nasty come cleaning time.

The connections on the Eheims are designed for smooth tubing, so I would have to say "Probably not".


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I have an Ecco 2234 for my 60-P. I have been extremely satisfied with its performance and silence :-\". Petsmart sometimes has these on sale and along with no tax and free shipping its a bargain! I like it so much that I got another (ecco 2236) during one of these sales. 

My only complaint is the ugly green tubing and outflow pipes.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Bunbuku said:


> I have an Ecco 2234 for my 60-P. I have been extremely satisfied with its performance and silence :-\". Petsmart sometimes has these on sale and along with no tax and free shipping its a bargain! I like it so much that I got another (ecco 2236) during one of these sales.
> 
> My only complaint is the ugly green tubing and outflow pipes.


I often wondered why Eheim choose green for their tubing and especially outflow pipes. It's not like people have green backgrounds or do they think it blends with the plants. You can always change the pipes to something black.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Maybe they think green hoses hide any unsightly algae that might eventually coat the inside. 
I am just guessing here. 

I am very interested in this thread though because I will be purchasing a canister filter for my new (to be delivered within 4 weeks) 75 gallon tank. 

I have never been able to decide between them all (canister filters) but have always heard good things about this brand.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah, I did not use the green tubing and pipes. I got some clear tubes and glass pipes instead.

Here is the link to Petsmart. Still free shipping for all models and you can probably get a coupon code and save some more bucks http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753159


----------



## Afyounie (Aug 10, 2007)

Dang it, I wish I had known petsmart had free shipping and was cheaper. I bought from Big Als because they had the $5 off thing going on. O well. 

Bunbuku, where did you get the clear tubing and what size? I am thinking about getting some from lowes or home depot.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I got the Eheim intake and output sets as an upgrade to my Eheim classic. I like them because they closer to black and the spray bar is better along with the prime feature. Kept the green tubing though as it is hidden.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Plants look green to us because they reflect lots of light in the green spectrum. You can infer from this that green wavelengths aren't too useful for photosynthesis, which happens to be true.

Green tubing absorbs lots of light in the blue and red wavelengths, supposedly letting less of it through to the inside of the tube where nuisance algae could live. It's not 100% effective, but it does help reduce the quantity of algae inside the tube. You could accomplish the same thing by using an opaque tube, but then you couldn't see what was happening inside. Those Eheim guys are always thinkin' ..........


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Afyounie said:


> Dang it, I wish I had known petsmart had free shipping and was cheaper. I bought from Big Als because they had the $5 off thing going on. O well.
> 
> Bunbuku, where did you get the clear tubing and what size? I am thinking about getting some from lowes or home depot.


1/2" inside diameter. I have seen them in Home Depot, but I get the Lee's 1/2" ID tubing from a LFS for ~$0.75/ft. The Lee's seem to have that has a slightly thicker wall and less likely to kink.

Here is a link but http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+10090+8002&pcatid=8002 though DFS charges a lot more. On the plus side, you can get black tubing and never see what gunk builds up on the walls


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

the eheim tubing is neither stiff (when it's new) nor kinkable. It's heavy duty.
It does get a little stiff after years of use in the same position, but then it doesn't matter.

Eheims are the best IME. They go forever, like a Honda.


----------



## suaojan (Oct 21, 2006)

Petsmart is now offering 30% cashback through live.com
http://search.live.com/cashback/stores/P
Just bought an Ecco 2234 for $84.99 - $25.50(cashback) = $59.5 shipped + tax


----------

